# Snow ?????



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

This is a guaranteed accurate forecast

National Weather Service
Statement as of 3:56 PM EST on January 28, 2007


There is a chance that snow showers will 
develop in the cold and unstable air tonight, and some of the snow 
showers could be heavy at times. If snow showers do develop, they 
could generate snowfall amounts of up to two inches, and if heavy 
snow showers develop, they could generate significantly more. There 
is not high confidence in how the approaching event will unfold, but 
at present the best chances for snow showers seem to be across far 
southeastern Pennsylvania, southern New Jersey, northeast Maryland 
and northern and central Delaware.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

basher;360333 said:


> This is a guaranteed accurate forecast
> 
> National Weather Service
> Statement as of 3:56 PM EST on January 28, 2007
> ...


2"s we were getting that on a per hour basis the other day.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

basher;360333 said:


> This is a guaranteed accurate forecast
> 
> National Weather Service
> Statement as of 3:56 PM EST on January 28, 2007
> ...


Hey Basher hope you guys do get some...and I think Its In the air.

off topic...But can you put a snowway on Float mode??...or Is It just up and down??
Back to the snow report:waving: 
Daner


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

it will float.


----------

